# my mookkees came today



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

got two pairs of mookees today, there's a whole lotta shakin' goin' on out there


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely!


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

nice mookies


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

1st birds I ever raised were mookees. Mostly grizzleds and blacks. I sure had a lot of fun watching them! Kinda makes me want some again. Yours are good looking birds! Plan on showing them or just keeping?


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Good luck with them!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they really do look good.. Im not a mookie judge but they do look like quaility birds to me.. good luck with them..


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Possum Fat said:


> 1st birds I ever raised were mookees. Mostly grizzleds and blacks. I sure had a lot of fun watching them! Kinda makes me want some again. Yours are good looking birds! Plan on showing them or just keeping?


just for fun now but may try my hand at showing


----------



## Jimbo113 (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice. You will want to try and get them to come out with the first two flight feathers being white for showing. How about pic of the other two? Mookies are such a fun breed. Very lively.
Best of luck,
Jimbo


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Glad you like them i had some back in the early and mid 1960s. Then one morning i wnet to the loft and all my birds had been stolen Had over 40 mookees and over 100 racing pigeons stolen in one noght. NEVER saw any of them agin. And never saw any mookees at the shows for about 8 more years after that.. They are very tame type birds And easy to raise. I used to do well showing them back then. Enjoy them For fun or show. what ever you decide.


----------

